# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Aquacultura em Bali

## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá companheiros. :Olá: 

Longe das grandes farms da Alemanha sem T5, reactores de cálcio ou balling está a verdadeira "quinta de corais".
Vejam os filmes por completo para ver como eles fazem as coisas por lá, e ver o que um coral sofre até chegar as nossos aquários, sem contar com as cores dos corais no seu estado selvagem.

My Coral Adventures



Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

Olá Rogerio

Com tantos links e historias para contar que tens, devias partilhar mais.
Para mim terás sempre o valor mereçido :SbOk:

----------

